# I&D deep hematoma vs. muscle biopsy



## Leanne (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if this should be coded as 23930 or 24066, any help would be appreciated! 

_Pre-op Diagnosis: Right upper arm abscess, rule out compartment syndrome.
Post-op Diagnosis: Likely intramuscular hematoma, rule out compartment syndrome and mild necrosis:

Procedure: I&D, debridement and biopsy of upper right arm collection/hematoma

...15cm longitudinal incision made over the point of maximum tension in the anterior medial aspect of right upper arm...subcutaneous tissue was viable...myofascia was quite tense and open...deep hematoma and necrosis of the biceps, this was biopsied.  Intramuscular hematoma was evident.  There was no tracking into the antecubital wound.

Over the next 15 minutes we explored all areas, irrigated, cultured and packed.  I suspect this was an element with intramuscular hematoma and compartment syndrome.  There was no frank collection of pus._

Thanks!


----------

